# 4 fletched arrows? Pros? Cons?



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm shooting 4 Blazer X2 vanes on my GT Series 22 for 3D. I couldn't tell you if they shoot any better, but I like the way they look. I haven't seen any negatives.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Added work, more cost, no benefit.



Rocky


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

rocks66ss said:


> Added work, more cost, no benefit.
> 
> Rocky


....and added weight of an extra vane.


----------



## sekler (Feb 24, 2011)

I tested a few configuration on fletching's on 3d and target shooting also. My results was always better with 4 fletched arrows then 3. Seems to, the 4 fletched arrow have more control but also more drag.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Not worth it imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

One of the guys I shot 3D with last night had 4 fletched arrows... Didn't seem to help or hurt his score....


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Pros 1/ For those who don't like to think, it does not matter how you nock them unless you are having contact issues.
2/ Easier to tell your arrows when shooting the same target since not many archers use them.
3/ Only need to buy one color of vanes or feathers.
4/ Does not effect accuracy, typically.
Cons 1/ Increases cost of materials and time spent making arrows.
2/ Reduces speed due to added weight.
3/ Requires more time to get the FOC correct due to weight placement.
4/ Harder to sell


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I personally prefer to have 10 fletched and 2 bare over just 4 fletched arrows. :wink:


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> I personally prefer to have 10 fletched and 2 bare over just 4 fletched arrows. :wink:




DANG... Do you have any idea how many times I had to go through the math on this one?!?? You friend win post of the day!


----------



## ocara19 (May 13, 2010)

The added 30 seconds per vane is worth the increase in accuracy, stability and forgiveness of the arrow. Saying that adding a 4th vane adds excessive time and materials to your arrow build is dumb. Does it really ruin your day that you add a couple extra minutes and use a few more vanes to make you a more accurate shooter? Try the 4 fletch. It works for me. I like it. Give it a shot and don't let a message board deter you without trying it first.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Haven't gotten my 4-fletch yet but... 

Pros 1/ For those who don't like to think, it does not matter how you nock them unless you are having contact issues.
*** Not only would I like not to think this allows me to nock faster. 
2/ Easier to tell your arrows when shooting the same target since not many archers use them.
*** Never thought of this but tactually this is a great revelation and idea. 
3/ Only need to buy one color of vanes or feathers.
*** Well, I'm going for the two-color scheme... Something that akes the retinally dependent motion sick in flight. 
4/ Does not effect accuracy, typically.
*** Nothing will make me any more accurate. 

Cons 1/ Increases cost of materials and time spent making arrows.
*** Great added meditation time though. 
2/ Reduces speed due to added weight.
*** Sold my speed bow; 4-fletch will allow a large cup of coffee with cream and sugar between shot and strike instead of a medium black cup. 
3/ Requires more time to get the FOC correct due to weight placement. 
[Last two won't let me copy and paste]
*** With feathers this is neglegeable
4/ Harder to sell.
*** I'm finding most of my stuff hard to sell, but I can see this one.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

The drag and spin that fletching imparts on an arrow is directly related to the stability of that arrow. You can use 4-fletch shorter lower profile vanes in place of 3-fletch higher or longer profile vanes and get similar drag with them. So, using a 4-fletch pattern of what you're currently using may not make any sense, but using a 4-fletch with smaller vanes might.

I guarantee you that most people don't shoot well enough to even notice a difference. But to those that do, they might benefit from a 4-fletch depending on what vanes they use it with.


----------



## wyrda (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't really see the point, if you're looking for extra stability can't you just use bigger fletchings? Because it seems to me that 4 fletchings would hit the riser more and disrupt flight.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

wyrda said:


> Because it seems to me that 4 fletchings would hit the riser more and disrupt flight.


We're talking about compounds here.


----------



## wyrda (Oct 15, 2014)

5MilesBack said:


> We're talking about compounds here.



Oh okay.


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

Well my brother in law has 3 fletch arrows and I have 4, we where shooting on a windy day and his arrows where all over the place, mine with the 4 where hardly moving in the wind. Switched to 4 vane and will never go back to three.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

skidoo700ho said:


> Well my brother in law has 3 fletch arrows and I have 4, we where shooting on a windy day and his arrows where all over the place, mine with the 4 where hardly moving in the wind. Switched to 4 vane and will never go back to three.


I might have to try four fletch and see if it is better in the wind. Used them years ago for hunting but back then I was using a springy and the four fletch would catch on the spring. Besides I always thought that having more suface area would cause more wind drift. I will try 4 mini blazers instead of 3 blazer vanes to offset weight and surface area. These will be for target on a blade.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanx to Bowgren2 for the list -- my answers below. 
Pros 
1/ For those who don't like to think, it does not matter how you nock them unless you are having contact issues.
Agree -- and while tuning a new rest I had contact with Blazer-type vanes that I don't get with low profile feathers. 

2/ Easier to tell your arrows when shooting the same target since not many archers use them.
Agree -- plus I only use pink, which are easiest for me to see. 

3/ Only need to buy one color of vanes or feathers.
Agree.

4/ Does not effect accuracy, typically.
Somewhat agree -- on long distance four seem to provide more stability. My backyard only allows 40 yds, where it doesn't matter.

Cons 
1/ Increases cost of materials and time spent making arrows.
Marginally agree -- one feather, a bit of glue, and a couple more minutes per arrow. Worth it to me. 

2/ Reduces speed due to added weight.
Disagree -- using four allows shorter and lower profile. Ideally weight remains the same, especially with feathers. 

3/ Requires more time to get the FOC correct due to weight placement.
Disagree -- feather weight is negligible. 

4/ Harder to sell
Irrelevant -- nobody is gonna pay me to fletch arrows. Altho I provide the service for free to a friend w a recurve.

Perhaps it's the exchange rate between the loonie and the greenback that makes feathers the same price as vanes for me. Since I shoot compound, longbow, and recurve, I use four 2.5" feathers on all of my arrows.


----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)

huteson2us2 said:


> I might have to try four fletch and see if it is better in the wind. Used them years ago for hunting but back then I was using a springy and the four fletch would catch on the spring. Besides I always thought that having more suface area would cause more wind drift. I will try 4 mini blazers instead of 3 blazer vanes to offset weight and surface area. These will be for target on a blade.


A lot of people worrie about the added weight of another vane, does the weight of a vane really matter? If your after the lightest and fastest possible and pick that over being the best shooter you can, well then I think it's time to reevaluate your priorities. I will always pick being a better shot then being fast. Speed does not kill accuracy does.


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Ive come to believe longer draw archers may benefit with 4 fletch . If your draw is over 30" your shooting more arrow , there is more shaft that needs to be spun and stabilized. . 4 lo pro vs 3 hi pro , is less noisy in flight, gives more options and room for tuning and cable clearance , more horizontal range of tune/ shim.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder why the professionals never thought to use 4 vanes if they are that good.


Rocky


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

You better pull your head out of your ... and check again. Look at what Tim Gillingham shoots


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Regardless of whether you use 90 deg, or 75X105 deg spacing, you will always get better vane clearance using a 4-fletch, vs a 120 deg 3-fletch.


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

With four Mini Blazers, I get cable clearance on my 3-D bow. With three fletch regular Blazers, I have to rotate my knock slightly or it will interfere. Other than that, I see no difference in flight. I have not tried them with fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Many many world records have been set with a 3 vane arrow configuration.If method is not broke lets not try to fix it.Here is my take.If your not achieving the stability with your current vane setup then go to a larger vane,try an offset or helical.I just dont see the advantage most could achieve besides creating more drag.For instance look at indoor shooters.Most to all indoor spot guys shoot a 4" helical.That arrow stabilizes and achieves awesome accuracy and consistentcy at 20yds.Why would you need an a 4th vane? It would jist cause clearence issues.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

yeroc said:


> .....Why would you need an a 4th vane? It would jist cause clearence issues.


 This is counterintuitive, but four vanes spaced at either 90 deg, or 75X105 deg, actually provides you *MORE* vane clearance, than three vanes spaced at 120 deg.

It gives you more, not less, vane clearance.

You have to actually see it, in order to understand it.


----------



## Judojones (Mar 8, 2017)

Feather four fletch is great out of a recurve. Definitely adds stability to long bomb shots outside. And no look nocking is great, but there is noise factor. I shoot em, i like em , but not magic and from a compound bow i cant see it being worth it. But not a bad option to stabalize some fixed blade broadheads that wont tune up. If yo can clear your cables. Yes no maybe so.


----------



## Hoosier2425 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you for the input fellas.. I saw Gold tip offers it from the factory. Thought about giving it a try on the Pierce platinums


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

copterdoc said:


> This is counterintuitive, but four vanes spaced at either 90 deg, or 75X105 deg, actually provides you *MORE* vane clearance, than three vanes spaced at 120 deg.
> 
> It gives you more, not less, vane clearance.
> 
> You have to actually see it, in order to understand it.


Ok,I can see that.But in my defense i have never had clearence issues.whether it was a blade,lizard tongue,and fall away of course.My method on a issue like this is,if it works for you and you have confidence in it then roll with it.Myself I dont see the need and I wouldnt recommend it.Alot of debates in archery.Some spine index arrows,some dont.Some believe in bare shaft tuning when others dont.If you want to shoot 4 fletch and have success with it then shoot it.Tim Gillingham shoots a 4 fletch indoors but i think its moreless jist to demonstrate that a hamskea can provide the clearence


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

If you shoot 4 it is because you like the looks.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

yeroc said:


> Ok,I can see that.But in my defense i have never had clearence issues.whether it was a blade,lizard tongue,and fall away of course.My method on a issue like this is,if it works for you and you have confidence in it then roll with it.....


 I use 4-fletch, because I refuse to tolerate the tuning debacle that accompanies having your cables exist on only one side of your arrow shaft. And, I also set my rest/nock point well below the berger holes.

I don't use 4-fletch to gain more control over my arrow. It is far more efficient to do that, with larger vanes, and/or increased FOC%.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Bowgren2 said:


> Pros 1/ For those who don't like to think, it does not matter how you nock them unless you are having contact issues.
> 2/ Easier to tell your arrows when shooting the same target since not many archers use them.
> 3/ Only need to buy one color of vanes or feathers.
> 4/ Does not effect accuracy, typically.
> ...


Added one for you.


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

You can get better clearance with a 4 vane arrow.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

rocks66ss said:


> I wonder why the professionals never thought to use 4 vanes if they are that good.
> 
> 
> Rocky





Mathew Lyman said:


> You better pull your head out of your ... and check again. Look at what Tim Gillingham shoots



There must be hundreds of professionals out there, I wonder how many of them use four vanes? maybe you can pull your head out and come up with more than one. Of course there will always be one odd duck in any lot.


Rocky


----------



## BlackOut369 (Jan 8, 2016)

Just switched my 2712 to 4 fletch with bohning shield cut 2.25" vanes, They look sweet and they steer just as good if not a little quicker off of the bow than my previous 4" feathers and vanes. Better cable clearance as well. No noticeable difference in score. I think its just personal whether you'd like to have something different than everyone else. I don't think anyone is going to find and demonstrate actual proof that they fly better.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

For those using 4 fletch, what type of fletching are you using? I am thinking of trying it because I want to try a large fixed blade broadhead. 

Thanks


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

rocks66ss said:


> There must be hundreds of professionals out there, I wonder how many of them use four vanes?


How many of those hundreds are shooting fixed blade BH's at LR targets?

The advantage of 4-fletch is being able to use lower profile vanes and still get similar arrow stability as with bigger vanes, with fixed blade BH's at longer distances. You would never use four large Blazer vanes, but you may be able to use four mini-Blazers and get similar stability as with the 3 helical Blazers.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, just looked at all the posts, and I big key is that when using arrows with 4 vanes you don't have to check that the cock vane is up, down, left or right while hunting... I've been using 4 vane fletched arrows for over 7yrs, and as for my FOC I use a 75gr insert so I'm over 14% FOC and if I need more I can switch to 125gr point and be over 15%


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

ShaneC said:


> For those using 4 fletch, what type of fletching are you using? I am thinking of trying it because I want to try a large fixed blade broadhead.
> 
> Thanks


I use VaneTec always. And it's usually the 3.0 Super Spine that I choose for my hunting arrows. 
If I was shooting a big fixed blade head, I'd probably opt for 3" V-max vanes for a little more control.


----------



## 2_elk (Apr 21, 2007)

For those using a 4 fletch, are you fletching them with off-set or helical? Do you find you need a longer low profile vane or do the shorter 2" sizes work?

thanks


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

copterdoc said:


> This is counterintuitive, but four vanes spaced at either 90 deg, or 75X105 deg, actually provides you *MORE* vane clearance, than three vanes spaced at 120 deg.
> 
> It gives you more, not less, vane clearance.
> 
> You have to actually see it, in order to understand it.


What's the difference in the degree of fletching 4? I can do all with my jig but didn't know what the crap it was talking about?


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Do a search


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry brown said:


> What's the difference in the degree of fletching 4? I can do all with my jig but didn't know what the crap it was talking about?


The sideways slot you see, is the nock. So, the images are likewise, sideways.
But at least you get the idea.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

17ghk said:


> Do a search


Are you referring to me 17ghk?


Thanks copterdoc, is there a advantage to either of the 4 fletch and which one do you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Larry brown said:


> ....Thanks copterdoc, is there a advantage to either of the 4 fletch and which one do you use?


I position my rest as low as I can get vane clearance with. 
And I also have shoot-through cabling on all of my bows. 

So, I do a 90 deg 4-fletch.

If I mounted my rest as high as most do, (arrow at or above the Berger holes) I would consider 75X105 for additional vane clearance from my cables.

But I will not consider having my cables on only one side of my arrow shaft. 
So, 120 deg 3-fletch, isn't an option that I'll likely ever return to.


----------



## MediocreBowman (Dec 28, 2016)

I recently did this test a few weeks ago. Running 6 maxima reds with 3 blazers and 6 maxima reds with 4 AAE pro low pros and my average grouping was 1/2" smaller at 100 yards with the AAE low pros. That being said my biggest grouping was 3 1/2" so I would say it worked out decently well. I just need to go full scale and do my target arrows instead of my hunting arrows for a better perspective....More to follow.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Larry brown said:


> What's the difference in the degree of fletching 4? I can do all with my jig but didn't know what the crap it was talking about?


Thanx for the chart copterdoc. 

First I four-fletched 75*-105* using a straight clamp, no offset. Yes they fly very straight, despite not spinning at all. 

Next I tried [email protected]* with the feather as close to the nock as the clamp allows... ~1". It's ok, but a) not much helical, and b) sometimes feathers hit my face, especially w longbow and recurve. 

Then I tried [email protected]* with feathers about 1.5" from the nock, which allows both helical and offset. For as long as I shoot in my 40-yard backyard everything I fletch will be that way. 

What they say in cycling also applies to arrows: "Ya gotta spin to win." :smile:

I may go back to straight fletching if I ever join a club with longer than 40 yard range.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

rocks66ss said:


> I wonder why the professionals never thought to use 4 vanes if they are that good.
> 
> 
> Rocky


Actually, quite a few professionals shoot 4 fletch. :dontknow:


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

MediocreBowman said:


> I recently did this test a few weeks ago. Running 6 maxima reds with 3 blazers and 6 maxima reds with 4 AAE pro low pros and my average grouping was 1/2" smaller at 100 yards with the AAE low pros. That being said my biggest grouping was 3 1/2" so I would say it worked out decently well. I just need to go full scale and do my target arrows instead of my hunting arrows for a better perspective....More to follow.


What AAE vane were you using?


----------



## 5568_PD (Aug 11, 2016)

I tried it a few years back, just to line 'em up on 4 blade muzzy's to see if they got any better out past 50 yards... Didn't make a difference for me.


----------

